# FreeRadius Failed to link to module 'rlm_ldap'



## Niels (Sep 18, 2017)

I have installed FreeRADIUS in a FreeBSD 11.0 Jail on a FreeNAS.
The packet is installed with pkg, since i prefer binary installs.
`pkg install FreeRadius`
`radiusd -v`

```
radiusd: FreeRADIUS Version 3.0.15, for host amd64-portbld-freebsd11.0, built on Aug 24 2017 at 07:17:48
FreeRADIUS Version 3.0.15
```
I have configured Radius to authenticate from LDAP, but it fails to load the ldap module. 
`radiusd -XC`

```
/usr/local/etc/raddb/mods-enabled/ldap[9]: Failed to link to module 'rlm_ldap': Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/freeradius-3..15/rlm_ldap.so"
```
I have tried to figure out from where to get the missing module, it is nowhere on my system.. 
The directory contains other rlm_*.so files, but not rlm_ldap.so
Somewhere on the net there is reference to a packet named freeradius-ldap, but I can’t find it in the ports collection.
I have also tried to locate the packet by searching the FreeBSD repo on github.
The file is the FreeRADIUS repro, but I don’t what to mess with compiling the module myself..

```
https://github.com/FreeRADIUS/freeradius-server/blob/v4.0.x/src/modules/rlm_ldap/rlm_ldap.c
```
How do i get rlm_ldap.so installed on my system without too much hassle..?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2017)

Niels said:


> I have installed FreeRADIUS in a FreeBSD 11.0 Jail on a FreeNAS.


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives

Also note that FreeBSD 11.0 will be EoL in a month or so.


----------



## Niels (Sep 19, 2017)

*


SirDice said:



PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives

Click to expand...

*Yes, I had read this before posting, but I did not expect to get mutch support on packets installed in Jails from the FreeNAS community. And I assumed that the functionality inside the jails is the same between FreeNAS, and FreeBSD. (The Jail template is from FreeNAS, but the pkg update repro is FreeBSD)
I have just posted the same question on the FreeNAS forum.


SirDice said:


> Also note that FreeBSD 11.0 will be EoL in a month or so.


Oh..no… :-\
FreeNAS had been stuck at version 9.10 for ages, and have just updated to 11.0 a few months ago.
I have just spent a very long weekend updating my last jail (Mail server) to version 11.0, this consisted of installing at least 16 different pkg’s, and editing twice as many configuration files.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2017)

Niels said:


> FreeNAS had been stuck at version 9.10 for ages, and have just updated to 11.0 a few months ago.


All .0 versions expire around 3 months after the release of the .1 version. FreeBSD 11.1 was released last July, so expect 11.0 to be EoL around October/November.



> I have just spent a very long weekend updating my last jail (Mail server) to version 11.0, this consisted of installing at least 16 different pkg’s, and editing twice as many configuration files.


At least now you've got some experience, the next time will make it easier


----------

